

Show HN: NoteParse - Quick way to extract URLs from Notes - johnmurch
http://www.noteparse.com/

======
johnmurch
It's my first Show HN and I threw it together last night. I take a lot of text
notes (Evernote, Simplenote, Google Docs) and needed a quick way to pull out
all the URLs.

Welcome to any and all feedback/suggestions!

Enjoy-

